# Can't connect SMB://netbios/ to win2k3 server



## Moreknow (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello,

This seems to be a recurring, unresolved issue on these boards.
I am trying to add an OSX 3.9 workstation onto our SBS 2k3 network.

I have followed the steps to create the group policy that disables SMB auth on the server and applied the policy.
I can see all of the computers on the network under MacHD/Network.
I can mount a share using domain admin credentials on a particular workstation.

I cannot connect to the Server from within MacHD/Network.  I receive the following error after entering domain admin credentials: 
"The alias "server" cannot be opened, because the original item cannot be found."  
The Console returns the following: 
"mount_smbfs: tree connect phase failed: syserr= Permission denied." and
"mount_smbfs: could not login to server "servername""

I cannot connect to the server through Finder/Command +K with the either of the following commands:  
"smb://netbiosofserver/" or 
"smb://ipofserver/".  I get the "Could not connect to the server because the name or password is not correct error."  I have tried typing the direct share on the server using both syntax stated above, with no results.

Out of nowhere, I did try to connect using "smb://netbiosofserver.local/".  This did result in a login dialog, but ended in the "...name or password in not correct error" that I mention below.

I have triple-checked that I'm using the proper credentials.  These same credentials successfully mounted the workstation shares and added several networked printers to the Mac.

When I reference the Console after using the SMB method I find the following entries:  
"mount_smbfs: can't get server address 'netbiosofserver': Unknown Host" and 
"mount_smbfs: can't get server address: syserr = Network is down."

Any guidance would be most appreciated - I'm a PC trying to pick up this whole Mac thing! 

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2006)

Well check these links out:

1. "Guides for sharing files from a Mac with Panther or Jaguar to a PC"

2. MacWindows

3. "HOWTO Use Your Mac From Anywhere"

4. Mac OS X 10.4: Error -36 alert displays when connecting to a Windows server

I hope one of these links help you. Good luck.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Oct 20, 2006)

also, try CIFS:// instead of SMB.


----------

